# Hello from DeeDee & Fred



## DeeDee (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello Everyone  
My name is Denise and i have just joined. I'm from the West Midlands and have been riding since about the age of 12....off and on!
My baby is Fred a nice chunky 15.2hh Piebald Irish Cob, my boyfriend bought him for my birthday earlier this year! I had been sharing him for about 12months before he became mine though so i knew what i was getting into  ....we've had our ups and downs and it's been a slow summer due to the weather but all is good and i'm now ready to keep him working and schooling through the winter ready for the 2009 shows!!

Here he is:









Look forward to getting to know you all!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hi there! nice to meet you Denise  Fred sure is a cutie! can't wait to see more pics


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi there, Denise! Welcome to the Horse Forum. 
Fred is gorgeous!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome Denise!! Your horse is soo cute!


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, he is a big cutie he gets away with so much because of that!!!


----------

